# Hello, I'm new! Any induction info?



## Kinobe_one (Jun 10, 2010)

Just come across this site and cant believe pregnant women with diabetes do actually exist. I knew you must all be hiding somewhere! 

I'm 30 weeks pregnant with my second baby and just waiting to see what happens with growth scans and whether the consultant will recommend a C section or induction at 38 weeks. I always find this a bit scary!

Any second time mums out there who were induced both times? I was induced at 38+2 with my first son and it all went swimmingly. Just wondering if a second induction might follow a similar pattern or be completely different? 

Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Kinobe_one, welcome to the forum  Can't offer you any advice on induction, being a single bloke, but hopefully some of our mums will be along before long!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Kinobe - I am 26+4 with my first baby, so can not give any advice on induction yet.  How are you getting along?  When did you find out your induction date last time?

There are about 5 or pregnant on here at the moment and about 4 ladies who gave birth in the last year or so.  I don't know what I would do without this place for support.

Rachel


----------



## rachelha (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello again

I meant to say, there is also a diabetic group on the babycentre website - it might be worth asking there too, if you dont get an answer here.  They have a mix of type 1s, 2s and GD ladies.

Rx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey

Welcome to the forum I had my little one 4 1/2 months ago now I was induced at 38 weeks but ended up having an emergency c-section. I found this place kept me sane whilst being pregnant it definately helped that I had the support of three other ladies who were pregnant at the same time as me here. Not long left for you now until the birth, I'm looking forward to reading how you get on and your birth experience etc xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, Im about 4 weeks so got ages to go. Ill be needing your advice if anything haha.
xx


----------



## rachaelfox (Jun 13, 2010)

Kinobe_one said:


> Just come across this site and cant believe pregnant women with diabetes do actually exist. I knew you must all be hiding somewhere!
> 
> I'm 30 weeks pregnant with my second baby and just waiting to see what happens with growth scans and whether the consultant will recommend a C section or induction at 38 weeks. I always find this a bit scary!
> 
> ...



Hi, I joined this site tonight, so I'm new too.
My baby is nearly 10 months now.  I had gestational diabetes when pregnant with my son (now 6).  The diabetes went and then returned for good October 2005.  Big difference from having gestational, diagnosed at 32 weeks pregnant and having diabetes all the way through. I also have a 12 year old, but didn't have gestational on her.
Anyway, on my son, I was induced at 36 + 5 because of unexplaned hypos.  He weighed 9lb 1, wasn't expecting that, neither were the doctors and midwives.  On Lily (10 months old)  I was induced at 35 weeks, same reason, unexpected hypos and she weighed 7lb 14.  Few problems, but all ok now.  Feel free to ask any questions.


----------

